# map holder for audax events



## DooBlood (17 Feb 2011)

Where do I get a cheap but decent map holder for my audax rides?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2011)

You already have one attached to your elbow! (I've seen a couple of riders who use elastic bands to attach route sheets and/or maps to their forearms.)

I've seen several people who use a small piece of hardboard, plastic or stiff cardboard held on to the handlebars by elastic bands. The map or route sheet is held on that by a couple of bulldog clips.


----------



## Greenbank (17 Feb 2011)

Really cheap:

Cut up a For Sale sign (or equivalent sheet of Correx), punch some holes in it and attach to the bars with zip ties.

Attach routesheet (in a plastic bag, or laminated) with rubber bands.

Other cheap option:-

Bulldog clips on the brake/gear cables (for those with Shimano).


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2011)

Ah yes, I meant zip ties. I bought a job lot from the local flea market in about 6 different sizes. Several hundred for £1 - bargain! (And very useful too. I used to carry 5 or 6 with me on the bike.)

And in a plastic bag or laminated - for when it rains - yes!

TBH - I found the whole route sheet and map thing spoiled my enjoyment of the rides. I was having to think too hard to keep track of where I was, especially because the calibration of my bike computer often didn't agree with the organiser's. The further I went, the bigger the fiddle factor became. I'd read that there was a left turn down a side road after 164.7 km but have to add or subtract (say) 0.9 km from that number.

After a couple of 200s, I gave up and started using GPS and felt much more relaxed when I was riding. I just carry the sheets and a map for backup now in case the GPS goes wrong. (It hasn't, in several thousand km.)


----------



## PpPete (17 Feb 2011)

seen the Garmin Tandoori thread ?

there's various Rixen Kaul ones which are excellent
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rixen-Kaul-..._1_32?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1297963831&sr=1-32
http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=6437

I just stuff the route sheet in the transparent bit at the top of the bar bag - which is too small for a map anyway, and rely on the Garmin for most of it like Colin


----------



## Banjo (17 Feb 2011)

My garmin tandoori. (Curry container lid and rubber bands). maps and route cards laminated in plastic. 

klickfix mapholders The mini mapholder from klickfix looks almost as good.


----------



## Randochap (16 Mar 2011)

Here's a handy route sheet holder. All you really need is a wire coat hanger, zip ties and a waterproof map case.


----------



## ACS (16 Mar 2011)

+1 for the Rixen + Kaul Mini Map Holder.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (3 Jul 2015)

I made one today for tomorrow's event, it took me 10 minutes. A piece of thin ply wood, a couple of cable ties and an old bulldog clip.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2015)

I use an A6 clipboard tie-strapped to the stem/bars. It'll take A6 route sheets which I laminate and attach using a keyring round the clipboard, pulling them off as I finish the section.

Worked really well on my events so far and is small enough to be unobtrusive.


----------



## G3CWI (3 Jul 2015)

You audax blokes clearly want to look like some sad wannabe cabbie who cant afford a scooter, doing "the knowledge".


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2015)

Mine goes on my handlebar bag, it's made out of a clear document wallet and lashings of insulating tape.


----------



## Ian H (3 Jul 2015)

I prefer the Polaris version of the map-trap which fixes with reusable zip-ties. Link is to SJS but others also sell them.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2015)




----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2015)

I still don't get why everybody isn't using GPS now ... it is 2015, not 1915! 

You post here using a computer, tablet or phone on the Internet, so it not as though you don't 'do' technology ...


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2015)

I use both gps device and routesheet. The routesheet gives more context to my location and is a low-tech back-up.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2015)

Ian H said:


> I use both gps device and routesheet. The routesheet gives more context to my location and is a low-tech back-up.


I am still using an original Garmin Etrex which gives no context whatsoever, so I know what you mean!

On my recent 208 km forum ride in Cheshire, the delay in the GPS rotating the image on the display at bends and junctions led to us going the wrong way several times. I can spot it within a few metres once the display has caught up, but it is annoying!

The other reason for missing turns was being too busy chatting and forgetting to look at the GPS, but that would also apply to a routesheet.

I think I will buy a new GPS which has mapping for that context, and a beep alarm for turns. I can use my phone for high-tech backup, or just carry the old Etrex in my bag for emergency use - it is hardly worth selling.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am still using an original Garmin Etrex which gives no context whatsoever, so I know what you mean!
> 
> On my recent 208 km forum ride in Cheshire, the delay in the GPS rotating the image on the display at bends and junctions led to us going the wrong way several times. I can spot it within a few metres once the display has caught up, but it is annoying!
> 
> ...


Think I've said before that I don't use my Garmin for the turn-by-directions but simply as a digital map (OS). Yes, I know about the "paper maps don't run out of power" argument but the Garmin has the advantage of being waterproof, and shows where I am and the route thus far, invaluable when you have the navigational skills of a coffeejo.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2015)

I use both a Garmin 200 and the A6 clipboard with directions on. The combination works because I write basic annotations on the laminated sheets, identifying difficult junctions, etc.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (5 Jul 2015)

My mates Garmin froze up during the ride and it's not the first time it's happened either. Some times traditional methods are the best!


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> My mates Garmin froze up during the ride and it's not the first time it's happened either. Some times traditional methods are the best!


 
+1 - this happened on the Llanfair 400 on my return leg. The clipboard helped then.


----------



## e-rider (7 Jul 2015)

buy a garmin touring


----------



## fatjel (21 Jul 2015)

I use a garmin but find routesheets useful for locating controls... Hold it in my left hand just like I did pre garmin..


----------



## tommaguzzi (18 Apr 2016)

Yehbut you still need the route notes coz Garmin can't identify info controls.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Yehbut you still need the route notes coz Garmin can't identify info controls.


Can't you just label a mark/trackpoint/waypoint/POI (whatever) for them?


----------



## tommaguzzi (18 Apr 2016)

I don't think my edge does waypoints. So i just follow the breadcrumb trail of the published gpx route and refer to the notes when I know an info control is coming up. Works for me.


----------



## Banjo (18 Apr 2016)

GPS has probably advanced a bit since this thread started 5 years ago.


----------

